# First try at CA Finish. Cherry Burl



## waterboy12 (Apr 21, 2013)

These pieces of cherry burl were cut offs from this bowl
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/3E9B17DC-EC0D-4B93-AB9F-17DCD3BC6751-11300-000007348AC94933_zps9a799f89.jpg
I only sanded to 220 and used 3 coats of thin CA, sanded with 400, followed by a quick buffing using wax. Tell me what you think. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/241FCF98-7E45-4A14-BB8A-16FBFBECC973-856-0000006C3CD24C56_zps0aa7e588.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/40839319-F4E5-4C3F-8119-F22ABCC0A406-856-0000006C38359B47_zps8a9ac902.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/FBF5A2B8-1C0E-4B30-A917-1BE168C9A6FC-856-0000006C315FA843_zps101a10c1.jpg


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 21, 2013)

finish looks great and so does the bowl


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2013)

Josh, you got a great looking bowl from that ugly burl. Like the heavier look for burls like this, gives it an 'old' look to it, like it's been around a while. 
Really nice work on finishing the pen...doesn't look like I'll have much to show you in the finish category.


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 22, 2013)

TimR said:


> Josh, you got a great looking bowl from that ugly burl. Like the heavier look for burls like this, gives it an 'old' look to it, like it's been around a while.
> Really nice work on finishing the pen...doesn't look like I'll have much to show you in the finish category.



I try. But I'm always looking to better my self.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 22, 2013)

Josh, you finally got my bowl finished? lolol...... great job on the pens.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great from here.
Nice NE bowl too.
For a CA finish this works great for me:
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=6816

Les


----------

